# Clipping does



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Is there any good videos or instructions I can use to learn how to clip my boer does for abga shows


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would think there is something out there. Maybe even an explanation on here in the show section.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

That's what I thought but I can't find anything


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Anyone else know? Also what can I use in place of a blocking blade


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here is a chart that is helpful: http://www.boergoats4richardsandy.com/Trimming_chart_RNSH.jpg

We don't clip the hindquarters, shoulders or stomach area at all though like they do. We do the chest floor, inside of legs, head, neck, belly, tail, hock area, rump and down the back.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

This helps a lot thanks! I followed a chart the other day and she looks awful lol and we are showing her Friday. I think I'm going to try to finish her and leave her alone


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Good luck at the show! She can't be that bad.  I'm sure you'll do great.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you! This is my first time clipping does like this


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Do you do the 1/8 on the head, upper neck?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Just on the forehead... then I'll use a 1/2" to blend that.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Gotcha. I found guards at Sally's beauty supply that fit my blades ! Im thinking about practicing on my wethers from jus on lol. One of the goats has like baby hair almost it's so hard to cut


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I practice on wethers too! Poor boys... they get a girl cut before I slick shear them


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Are there any good videos? I'm used to clipping dairy goats. I will have to clip my Boer doe soon though.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Not that I know of... ^


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Not really. There are some DVDs available that you could buy. Chance Imhoff has one and so does Jeremy Church and a few others whose names elude me. 

It's a lot of trial and error really 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok thank you. I will practice on my % doe before I clip my show doe. May see if my 4-H leader could show/help me too.. They always end up showing at ABGA nationals. How soon before a show do you clip?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I clip a week or so before and then a couple days before I rinse and dry then go over to make sure I didn't miss anything

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

One of them has never been clipped and she's almost a year old so her hair is long and thick. I clipped her Sunday, we show Friday, and she looks terrible. I'm not even sure I want to show her. My other one has been clipped many times so she was easier to do. There's so much controversy on what to clip and what not to. Some say don't touch the stomach area but others shave it 1inch. It's a whole new ball game from wethers


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Same with dairy goats! You clip the body and face once length. Do the legs. Can be the same length as the body or shorter. Then a really close clip on the udder and you're done. 
As for guards, are you guys just talking about the plastic guards? Or different blades all together?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I use the metal guard combs by wahl.

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks Dani  Hopefully the last question(I am the only goat person in this house so I have to learn everything myself :lol, a little off topic but oh well. 
What should a well conditioned, breeding stock show doe feel like? I know when the judge is feeling along the topline, etc they are feeling for condition, but what should it feel like? I don't want to show up at the show and have her the exact opposite she should be.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

A well conditioned show doe or a breeding doe? They are two different things, unfortunately. Keep in mind goats put fat on internally before they deposit it externally. Where as other species would put it on outside and then into the muscle which doesn't really happen with goats. 

Generally with show does you want a huge, wide top that you can feel the muscle on but extra fat is a good thing for them. I'd say some of the does winning have around 1/2 an inch of fat over their tops and even more on the of the rack and on the stern Al fat pad (chest floor/brisket). That's too fat for me, considering a market wether in his prime should have 1/10th of an inch of fat over the ribs and that is it. 

A brood doe in breeding condition. You should be able to feel and count each rib but not be able to see them. You should be able to grab a little bit of fat/skin in the elbow pocket. You also shouldn't see too much in the fat pad or other places. 

You don't want any doe to jiggle alot. The jello does as I call them usually don't place well. It's crazy how fat some of them are. 


Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

A show doe in a breeding stock class. My doe has good covering over her top and ribs. You can feel her ribs but its not very easy. I just don't know if it is a fat covering or muscle. 

That's interesting about them putting fat on internally before externally. Never knew that


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Here are a few pictures of her from today and recently.





















The last one was from last month sometime. She is going to need a lot of hair work :lol:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Some would say more cover but I think she looks good. You could use Sullivan's revive and baby powder to fluff up her legs and hip some as she does look a little bit narrow in the pin set compared to her hooks. But that could be the picture as well. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I just put her on grain again (17% protien, 2.5% fat) so I would like to fill her out a little. She also has really thick hair.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I use plastic guards on my #10 blade


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

The hair makes a difference. If I could see her move I may have a different opinion. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I could try and send you a video sometime this weekend or friday maybe. I may be going to a show in March with her, so I want to make sure I have everything down


----------

